# taurus pt-22 recoil lever crack



## 60ratrod (May 10, 2011)

ok so the left side recoil lever on my pt-22 is cracked about half way through. how many other people have had this happen? in the 8 years and 600 rounds that i have put through it i have never shot any of the hipo .22 loads availible. the only rounds that i have put through it are in the bulk 500rd boxes that you can get from remmington/winchester. and how hard are these to do yourself? or is it better to let a gunsmith do it? i'm going to be getting rid of it in the near future and if it goes to a gun shop i'd like it to have a new recoil lever to help increase the value of it


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Send it to Taurus.

AFS


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, you will likely have to send it off.

I once had one of these but sold it. The frame gets battered by the slide very easy.

I had tos end mine in a couple of times.

However, that was back when UPS allowed you to ship guns off by ground shipping. Now, UPS and Fedex requires overnight. It's not worth sending a gun worth the price of the PT22 off for $50-$60 shipping.

You might get a local gunshop to send it for $25. They are allowed to mail handguns thru the postal service, while you and I cannot. 

Otherwise, it may not be worth getting it fixed - unless you can call Taurus and get them to sell you the part, and then have it fixed locally.


----------

